# Mihaly Simics Venom Collector device



## girl Mark (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure if Mr. Simics sells this or if it's just linked from his site and is sold by another manufacturer, but this is the electrical venom collector I've been looking for- to make bee venom for internal use without having to 'macerate' some bees (see the really good Lyme article thread for details on how this device and the internal use of bee venom works).

Mr. Simics also sells venom to licensed medical practitioners.

here's the link to the electrical bee irritator device:
http://www.direct.ca/beevenom/colldevices.htm#NOM


----------

